# Sears/craftsman LT10



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm having problems getting my clutch worked loose on my old lt10. It is a 3 spd with no mower deck. It's been sitting in my yard for about 2 years and had parking brake set. Does anyone have any help with this??? I've sprayed PB Laster on the pedal, clutch, etc... Any help??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check the brake disc down on the rearend they tend to stick after sitting for awhile usually a light tap with a hammer will free it up.


----------

